# أنبوبة يقولون أنها " ساحرة " !



## إسلام علي (5 سبتمبر 2009)

ايه السحر فيها بقى

أنبوبة بتحط فيها هواء مضغوط .. درجة حرارته 20 درجة سيليزية

يعني درجة حرارة الغرفة

والأنبوبة ليها ثلاث فتحات .. الأولى واللي قلنا بيدخل فيها الهواء المضغوط

عند درجة حرارة الغرفة

طيب والاتنين التانيين .. مش هتصدق ده

فتحة بيخرج منها هواء سخن درجة حرارته تصل ل 110 درجة سيليزية

ومن الناحية الأخرى يخرج هواء بارد جدا تصل درجة حرارته ل40- درجة سيليزية 

شكل الأنبوبة :

ليها أشكال عدة وده بعض أشكالها









نيجي بقى لفكرة عملها :


فيه آراء كتير لفكرة عملها ده .. حتى العلماء الفرنسيين اللي عملوها

كانت ليهم آراء .. مش عارف يعني هم اكتشفوها كدة يعني ولا ازاي الله أعلم

قريت مرة موضوع عن تخصيب اليورانيوم هنا في المنتدى

وشرح فيه الموج الطامح فكرة عمل الطرد المركزي لليورانيوم

وهو بدوران اليورانيوم بنفس الكيفية اللي بيدور بيها الهوا هنا فينفصل نظير اليورانيوم

اللي احنا عايزينه من اللي احنا مش عايزينه لاختلاف الكثافة

بس هنا بقى الهواء بيكون مضغوط بحوالي 6 بار يعني قد الضغط الجوي 6 مرات

وده حاجة كبيرة على فكرة .. فبسبب الدوران السريع جدا جدا للهواء

حوالي مليون (1.000.000) لفة في الدقيقة 

بتتكون دوامتين الخارجية وتمثل الهواء الساخن نتيجة لأن ضغطها بيكون مرتفع

عن الدوامة الداخلية والعكس الداخلية ضغطها أقل وبسبب التصميم بتاع الأنبوبة

بيخرج هوا سخن من ناحية وبارد من ناحية أخرى

وده فلاش بيوضح أكتر

http://www.freetalaba.com/board/index.php?showtopic=9626&st=0

استخدامتها طبعا كتير في المصانع وتكلفتها قليلة جدا

نظرا لأنها مفيهاش أجزاء متحركة غير مولد الدوامة وده مش بيحتاج صيانة كبيرة

والمائع اللي فيها هو الهواء بالتالي مش بيسبب مشاكل كتير

سعرها بيوصل من 720 جنيه مصري ل 1500 جنيه الانبوبة دي محتاجة يدخل عليها هواء مضغوط " يعني محتاجه كومبريسسور قبلها ليه ثمن و ليه تكلفة تشغيل 

منقول 

المطلوب : شرح أكثر عنها ممن يعرفها + كيف تستخدم كمصدر للطاقة ؟


----------



## fagrelsabah (5 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا على الخبر 












وهنا الرابط للمنتج من الشركة المنتجه له 



https://secure.vortec.com/vortex_tubes.php


من الممكن استخدامها للتدفئة فى الشتاء او التبريد فى الصيف


----------



## fagrelsabah (5 سبتمبر 2009)

*Vortex tube*




http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vortex_tube












هنا


----------



## fagrelsabah (5 سبتمبر 2009)

http://www.eputec.de/?language=en

http://www.airtxinternational.com/vortex-tubes/?google&gclid=CNiy04-r2pwCFVOK3godmXvfJQ






=













==


----------



## fagrelsabah (5 سبتمبر 2009)

منتج من شركة اخرى

انظر الصورة






http://www.exair.com/en-US/Primary ...Pages/Vortex Tubes and Spot Cooling Home.aspx


----------



## عصام نورالدين (5 سبتمبر 2009)

درجة حرارة الهواء الساخن الناتج عنها هي 76 وليست 110 مئوية 
درجة حرارة الهواء البارد الناتج عنها هي -30 وليست -40 مئوية
أم أن هناك تصاميم من شركات مختلفة ؟؟؟؟؟
على كل حال بتنفع في الصيف وفي الشتاء ------------------ شكرأ على المعلومة وعلى الإيضاح 
1- هل يوجد قياسات منها ؟؟؟ 
2- كم تدفق الهواء ؟؟؟؟ 
3- هل ضغط هواء الدخل دائماً 6 بار ؟؟ 
4- ما هو ضغط الخروج من كل من الطرفين البارد والساخن ؟؟؟؟


----------



## الساحر (6 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك..................


----------



## bryar (8 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا للموضوع ونتمنى لكم التوفيق


----------



## مدمن اختراعات (11 سبتمبر 2009)

اشكركم شكرن جزيلا على المعلومه واحب توضحو اكثر


----------



## فوزي القره غولي (11 سبتمبر 2009)

الموضوع شيق ويستحق المتابعه ولو وجدت توضيحات اكثر يكون مفيد جدا شكرا


----------



## محمد احمد مخيمر (12 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا علي الموضوع الشيق


----------



## محمد طارق محمد (12 سبتمبر 2009)

فكرة جديدة ممتاز عاشت ايدك 
وبارك الله فيك مجرد نقلك للخبر هو امتياز لك استمر ايه البطل 

محمد
12-9-2009


----------



## fagrelsabah (13 سبتمبر 2009)

*Vortex Tube*


فديو تجربتها

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rVCq-V0GzBQ&feature=related


===========






*vortex tube*

تجربة اخرى من الصين لاحظ قراءة الحرارة والبرودة


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wJ6-bnjn9Es&feature=related


----------



## fagrelsabah (13 سبتمبر 2009)

فديو ثالث

*Vortex tube*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oizI6ysEcKo&feature=related





=========


----------



## إسلام علي (17 سبتمبر 2009)

> *الموضوع شيق ويستحق المتابعه ولو وجدت توضيحات اكثر يكون مفيد جدا شكرا *


أوافقك , نريد توضيح أكثر
وشكر الله لك أخي فجر الصباح أنت فعلاً مميز


----------



## [email protected]™ (22 سبتمبر 2009)

انا بصراحة أول مرة أسمع عن الماسورة دي ياريت لو تعرف بتتباع فين في مصر أو في الأسكندرية خصوصا
و جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا


----------



## إسلام علي (6 مارس 2010)

مش عارف والله بس بيقولوا بتتباع


----------



## sniper 55 (15 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## م.عماد ك (15 مارس 2010)

بارك الله بك على نقلك الخبر
وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## الثعلب2000 (7 سبتمبر 2011)

هذه الاداه تسمى انبوبة هيرشي 
وهذه الاداة قد شرحةه في موضوع :
" مؤامرة التكييف بالغاز... وقمع البدائل ...انبوبة هيرشي "


----------



## ايهابووو (10 سبتمبر 2011)

ياسلاااام شيئ جميل جدا ورهيب 

لكن هناك شيئ ضائع لم افهمه يا شباب الهواء الدافيئ عرفنا من اين يأتي لكن الذي لم اعرفه هو من اين يأتي 

الهواء البارد ما التفسير العلمي ؟
والى الاخ الثعلب احب ان اقول له واذكره 

الا تذكر موضوعي الذي شاركت فيه ؟ هذا الرابط ؟
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t275733.html

الا تلاحظ بعض الشبه في المبدأ بين ذاك الاختراع وهذا ؟ 

ثم انه لو كان هذه الانبوبة حقيقية وموجودة لماذا البعض يسأل اين تباع في مصر واين تباع في كذا لماذا لا نقوم 

بتصنيعها نحن بواسطة خراطة القطع المطلوبة وتجميعها


----------



## naser27 (17 سبتمبر 2011)

ما فهمته من شرح طريقة عمل الأنبوبة أن الهواء بالداخل يدور بسرعة كبيرة جدا قد تصل الى مليون لفة/دقيقة و هنا و نتيجة لقوة الطرد المركزى ينفصل الهواء الثقيل (البارد) عن الهواء الخفيف (الساخن) ...فقط ! مع العلم أنه للحصول على نتائج جيدة لابد من توفير هواء مضغوط 10 بار على الأقل ...... يعنى المكيف أوفر بكثير من هذه الأنبوبة


----------



## م باسل وردان (24 سبتمبر 2011)

الموضوع رائع وجميل
الله يعطيك العافية.............


----------

